# foxconn nettop+HLLY audio mini usb DAC



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

so in my attempt to make a minimal component car PC that still has hardware controls to use without touch screen i think i narrowed it down to the following.

Nettop-nT-525 dual core atom cpu
spdif output 
6 usb outputs
1 hdmi out and builtin wifi +sd card slot

since theres not that many options for an SPDIF amp besides the known alpine and hippophonics amps im gonna have to go with a USB DAC

AUNE Mini USB DAC found on ebay or DAC,Audio Amplifier,Hifi Amplifier,Tube Amplifier,Hlly Audio, Hlly Electronics
the webpage seems pretty legit and the stuff they make looks reasonably well put together.

and kenwood X4R digital amp that has its own DSP with eq 4 channel time allignment and crossovers also dsp for the passthrough channel that can be used to output to the sub already crossed over


as far as control interface i would be using either one of available jog dial knobs logitech or other ones.

plus an hdmi/usb touch screen 


now is there a better option than the DAC i mentioned?
because according tho them i can run it off the car power directly since it requires dc12 volt


lol i just had a maajor brainfart haha i couldnt remember if car runs on DC or ac voltage damn those mushrooms i ate must have burned up that part of my brain...


----------



## zreon (Jul 29, 2011)

Car will be DC, but not at 12v. It will be in the 13.8 to 14.4v volt range. Make sure whatever you are powering can handle that before hooking it up.


----------

